# How often do clear the soil in your frog tank?



## Crazy frog (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi everyone , I was wondering how often do u all change the soil,plants and disinfect your the whole tank ? I am keeping a pair each in a 25 gallon tank . Any advice like when to change the soil and how do you guys disinfect the tank and coco hut, using bleach?


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

change soil when it's all broken down and gross and stinky. it can last a really really long time if you don't keep it excessively moist. It will probably to have another tank that is idle all the time so that you can get it all setup, move the frogs and then spend as much time as you need to do whatever you want to the old tank and then make that the new idle tank.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

ABG mix should take a bunch of years before it breaks down. I'm pretty sure the stuff can outlast your frogs, but someone else would need to chime in on this.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

A good clay substrate, or Turface, should outlive your frogs.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Crazy frog said:


> Hi everyone , I was wondering how often do u all change the soil,plants and disinfect your the whole tank ? I am keeping a pair each in a 25 gallon tank . Any advice like when to change the soil and how do you guys disinfect the tank and coco hut, using bleach?


I don't break down and disinfect the tank unless a new group of different frogs is going in a tank that used to have other frogs. I don't see a reason to completely clean and replace everything in a tank if the same frogs are staying there. I just add more leaf litter or substrate on top if the old substrate is breaking down or getting too packed down... but with a good substrate you shouldn't really need to replace it on a regular basis.
Bryan


----------



## C172Flyer (Nov 3, 2011)

Thats good info to know, I wondered how long ABG would last. Ive had my tanks setup for a year and have never done a cleaning like that. I just keep the tank full of springtails and isopods for cleaning up.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

You shouldn't ever have to clean your tank, its a miniature eco system. As long as the water is being drained good and your ST's and Iso's are doing good you should be fine. I'm making my statement with the though everything is fine and healthy in he viv.


----------



## vivbulider (Jan 23, 2010)

The only time I've ever changed my dirt is when the tank accidentally turns into a swamp


----------

